

Unfortunately, SaaS Startup Valuations Are About To Fall by 50% - jkaljundi
http://www.cloudave.com/34666/unfortunately-saas-start-valuations-fall-50/

======
notastartup
This just shows how ignorant the public market really is. SaaS is far more
valuable than companies apps that don't charge any money yet only boast huge
userbase (even if half are not as active, logs in only once, demographics
without credit cards, countries without an economy) with future monetization
that often meets disappointment.

profitable SaaS I think will only grow in valuation multiples once the public
understands that the average monthly revenue is not going to go poof, like a
company that doesn't make any money now and hopefully will in 10 or 20 years
and still unable to pull it off well.

